# BFN 10dp3dt using clear blue plus ??



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

I am 10dp3dt and I just got a bfn  this is my 4 th try of ivf I had my tubes removed a few months ago so was really positive about his turn now I dot no what to do! Is there any chance this is wrong??

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry about the BFN. it definitely is possible for it still to end up BFP after testing negative at 10dp3dt, though probably unlikely, I wouldn't rule it out. So hang in there a while longer. x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=14

look at this chart, if you can see it.. in their test, 12% of their *pregnant!* testers still tested negative at 14dpo...

/links


----------



## Deena87 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for this I'm going to test again Sunday fingers crossed its better news xxx


----------

